# accessing someones personal files without their knowledge



## loraine62 (Jun 20, 2019)

someone claims to have been mysteriously sent one of my personal files, . i searched my computer over and over for this supposed file , and it does not even exist.but theyre insisting they have it , and that it is mine. shes my girlfriend and says i made a file for a specific person she knows , and accuses me of sending this person photos of myself . what she fails to see is that my gf has all the same pictures i have as we have exchanged them all with each other . she insists they came from my computer. i never made such a file , and my search proved it . what do you think is going on ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but we don't get involved in this type of situation.

Closing thread.


----------

